# What fallout remover



## Tommy Corsa (Jan 27, 2013)

What fallout remover are you using 
Which one do you recommend


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

BH Korrosol.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

AS Red7


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Using Autoglym and Iron X in the main, likely to go onto Autosmart Red 7 due to the colour changing aspect but Autoglym is a very capable no gimmick product.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

The most effective is Korrosol but you do pay for that. Well priced in 1L form but for 5L it is on the high side. Regardless it is the bench mark for fallout remover I think.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Currently using Car Chem Re-volt. Got 5l for £36 when they had an offer on.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm using HDD Ferrous Ferric at the minute. Clings really well, turn purple as others but is good at removing stuff rather than just turning purple. Doesn't smell half as bad as others and I'm sure you can dilute it 50/50


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Ironx is arguably the best but pricey. BH korrosol is very good and great value.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

What fallout remover can you dilute for mainteance washes


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

HDD Ferrous Ferric for one...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffviz (Sep 11, 2016)

Bilt Hamber Korrosol, smells alright and seems effective


----------



## keithjmason (Oct 22, 2012)

neilmcl said:


> BH Korrosol.


This for me also. The smell is a lot kinder to the nose, and works as good as anything else I've tried.

For really bad neglected weeks however, I like IronX paste, as it just sticks, turns to a jelly like substance and just keeps working on the bad stuff, rather than running off. Very impressed and generally don't have to resort to an acid based product.


----------



## Carpmadjohn (Aug 1, 2015)

AS red 7 cheap and good

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

I've recently tried BH Korrosol and found it performed as well as others I've tried but smells much nicer so that gets my vote.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

sean ryan said:


> What fallout remover can you dilute for mainteance washes


Any one you like. They're all water based. If it does what you need at half strength, great.


----------



## Mike330 (Jan 6, 2016)

I have always used ironx but have am tempted to buy BH Korrosol next time i run out as it seems to be mentioned alot.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard151 (Mar 15, 2017)

Bilt Hamber korosol on paint and auto wheels for alloys, both work really well and are good value.


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

Richard151 said:


> Bilt Hamber korosol on paint and auto wheels for alloys, both work really well and are good value.


^^^^
As Above for me as well


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Was using AF iron out which stinks like crazy, just got some Korrosol and tried it on a friends spoiler before we bonded it to the car, works very well and smells much better than iron out.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Probably a silly question but i was on the Polished Bliss site looking at BH Auto Wheel and it said it has acid in it do all fallout removers have acid in them or is it just this because its a wheel cleaner?

pH:	5 (acidic)
Dilutable:	No
Agitation required:	No
Strips sealants and waxes:	Yes - Partially (partially)
Removes inorganic contaminants:	Yes
Safe for all wheel types:	Yes
Acid-based:	Yes
Cleaning strength:	Cleaning strength 5/5


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

ive got a new one from Nielsen called ruby wheels 
really good product and good price 
is a lime green colour then turns red , doesnt smell that bad either


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

What about these two products, promoted by Elite?
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=391227

* Koch Chemie GreenStar (car body)
* Koch Chemie Felgenblitz (alloys)

How do they compare to Surfex HD? 
http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/surfex-hd-all-purpose-cleaner-degreaser-1-litre.php


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

sean ryan said:


> Probably a silly question but i was on the Polished Bliss site looking at BH Auto Wheel and it said it has acid in it do all fallout removers have acid in them or is it just this because its a wheel cleaner?
> 
> pH:	5 (acidic)
> Dilutable:	No
> ...


That probably explains why my wheel weights now look rusty!


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

sean ryan said:


> Probably a silly question but i was on the Polished Bliss site looking at BH Auto Wheel and it said it has acid in it do all fallout removers have acid in them or is it just this because its a wheel cleaner?
> 
> pH:	5 (acidic)
> Dilutable:	No
> ...


Autowheels is different to korossol and other fallout removers as it contains desgreasers of sorts due to it being a wheel cleaner and not a dedicated fallout removed.

Most fallout removers are pH neutral (pH7), but with a pH of 5 autowheels isn't a strong acidic formula


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

sean ryan said:


> Probably a silly question but i was on the Polished Bliss site looking at BH Auto Wheel and it said it has acid in it do all fallout removers have acid in them or is it just this because its a wheel cleaner?
> 
> pH:	5 (acidic)
> Dilutable:	No
> ...


That's not what BH says themselves. According to their own technical documentation Auto Wheels is PH neutral and non-acidic. Maybe PB have mistakenly quoted the specs for Korrosol, which BH describe as a "controlled PH, non-alkaline fallout remover".


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

I use Carpro Iron.x


----------



## Ben85 (Dec 19, 2017)

I use Autosmart Red 7 currently. Have previously used Carpro TR:IX and whilst it was good can’t argue with the price and performance of Red 7.


----------



## Johnyb (Feb 5, 2018)

Red 7, Works out so cheap as well! £3 per 500ml !


----------



## andy198712 (Jan 20, 2018)

Johnyb said:


> Red 7, Works out so cheap as well! £3 per 500ml !


where are you finding that? i've found it about £15 per litre....

cheers


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

neilmcl said:


> That's not what BH says themselves. According to their own technical documentation Auto Wheels is PH neutral and non-acidic. Maybe PB have mistakenly quoted the specs for Korrosol, which BH describe as a "controlled PH, non-alkaline fallout remover".


Yes - this is from their documentation:-

Bilt-Hamber auto-wheel is a pH balanced high activity wheel cleaner.

Acid based wheel cleaners are very effective but can attack alloy if damage to the protective lacquer occurs. Similarly alkaline or caustic wheel cleaners can damage substrates in a similar fashion. Acid based cleaners are typically the most effective as they attack the metallic objects reducing their size which allows them to be released from the lacquer.

auto-wheel provides the same release function by using a unique chelating process that renders the iron particles water soluble this together with a strong degreasing action ensure auto-wheel provides safe effective wheel cleaning.

Korrosol's ph is 6.5 - 7.5.


----------



## Johnyb (Feb 5, 2018)

andy198712 said:


> where are you finding that? i've found it about £15 per litre....
> 
> cheers


I get it off the autosmart rep for £30 for 5 ltr
I got cobalt 5ltr for £22 is that cheap?


----------



## andy198712 (Jan 20, 2018)

Johnyb said:


> I get it off the autosmart rep for £30 for 5 ltr
> I got cobalt 5ltr for £22 is that cheap?


Decent, eBay are way behind the game then!


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Auto Allure is probably your next best bet if your AS rep won’t play ball. It’s what I use, it’s effective. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

Autoglanz Blood Tonic, best ive used and doesnt smell like death!!!


----------



## Woodsmoke (Feb 12, 2018)

I used BH auto wheel to clean of my paint.. worked a treat..


----------



## Meirion658 (Feb 11, 2012)

AS Red 7 for me. Cost £30 for 5lts and can be used on wheels and bodywork which gives extra saving


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

I use Gtechniq W6 which is costly at 5L @ 40 quid, but it is thick so little goes a long way and clings well. I use on body and alloys every few months and it does not seem to impact the coatings beneath - quite the opposite, it gives Exo a new lease of life. 

I was getting through iron x too fast before.


----------

